# Novice Fluff Chunker



## SkinnyWater (Oct 4, 2007)

It 's not as fancy as the outfit you experts may have, but I figured for the money it would make a good learning outfit. Its a Dogwood Canyon, 8 wt with a 2 piece 9' rod from the BPS. If this one survives the learning process, I'll try to sneak a nice outfit into the house. I'm surprised the wife let me leave BPS with this one. I'll get my brother (aka flynurse) to teach me the ropes. I've already watched several casting tutorials on YouTube. The next step is fly tying. I picked up 3 store bought flies to start with.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *SkinnyWater (8/30/2008)*It 's not as fancy as the outfit you experts may have, but I figured for the money it would make a good learning outfit. Its a Dogwood Canyon, 8 wt with a 2 piece 9' rod from the BPS. If this one survives the learning process, I'll try to sneak a nice outfit into the house. I'm surprised the wife let me leave BPS with this one. I'll get my brother (aka flynurse) to teach me the ropes. I've already watched several casting tutorials on YouTube. The next step is fly tying. I picked up 3 store bought flies to start with.


If you have a problem bringing another set up into the house, take your old out, leave somewhere bring new in...:doh

Fly fishing is addictive.....


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

remember to let the rod load and unload. the rod does the work not you. practice practice and practice some more!! anytime you want company practicing give me a call, i need practice too. then we can hit the lights on the docks.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a good setup to start on. I started on a scientific anglers wal-mart fly combo! Now that was a cheap setup. Get practiced up and get on some schools of ladyfish and you will be hooked in no time.


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck with your new outfit. As stated above, let the rod do the work, it's not the muscle. I have proved that, when I was a guide in Wyoming, showed an adult man that a 10 years old boy, he was good, could shoot 1/3 more line than he could, and could hold his loops. 10 o'clock and 2 o'clock, just keep thinking that. On load-up, hammer stops at 10 o'clock, on the realease, the hammer stops at 2 o'clock. As you progress you will feel the load and rebound of the rod and it feels great. Now as you go up in experience, your rod need to as well. The better the rod, the less work you will have to do, IMO. Good luck to ya and hope you catch some fish.


----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 4, 2007)

If the weather cooperates, I'll get some practice in the bay tomorrow.


----------

